# Any spinners!??



## justusnak (May 21, 2009)

I just got my sheep this spring...and the lady I got them from gave me a bag of the wool, from spring shearing. I am going to be learning to spin..but can not find a relatively inexpencive set of carders. Anyone else spin?? Is it as easy as it looks!???


----------



## Bil (May 21, 2009)

We are just starting to get in to using our fiber from our alpacas.  We have around 60+ pounds of raw fiber right now in our front room waiting for us to do something with.  

We have thought about purchasing a new drum carder and process all of our own fiber ourselves.  Now just to get out there and do it.  

We have done some drop-spindle spinning, and that was tough for me, but my 8 year old got it right away.  I would like to try it on a wheel.  

Good luck!

Bil


----------



## tygab (May 21, 2009)

Sounds like me. This is my early summer project, to get through 3 yrs (ugh) of 8-14 alpacas' fiber. I am planning go by color to get through it. Bil, have you used the alpaca fiber collective at all? I'll be giving them all my greys at the least.

I just need to start!


----------



## Bil (May 21, 2009)

We've thought about joining one of the fiber co-ops but for some reason we don't like the idea of sending our fiber out of state and then not getting our fiber back.  We only have 16 alpacas so it would also cost us to have the fiber shipped and it just doesn't make sense for us.

We have some great mini-mills not to far away that we'll probably send our best stuff to, and then the rest we'll card our selves and try spinning our selves.  

Bil


----------



## sunnygoats (May 22, 2009)

I find it easier to bring my raw fleece to a mill. To me, carding is tedious but I'm sure some people find it relaxing! 
I've never gotten the hang of a drop spindle either, Bil!


----------



## zatsenoughcritters4me (May 23, 2009)

I have been researching also, just aquired tunis sheep and I have been searching the internet on youtube.com and type in spinning wool.. etc... it shows some pretty intresting videos!!!!


----------



## charliesgrace (Jun 5, 2009)

Hi, I am a newbie on the site, and I am taking my Master Spinners at Olds College.  I am still working on year one, but I can try to help out if you need.  Mini Mills would be great for a few reasons, the most important one (if you have it) is supporting local business.  I am wanting to get a drum carder and have been steered in the direction of Pat Greene Carders.  I am saving up for one, they are the creme de la creme.   Hand made to perfection.  Very difficult to find used spinning equipment. Bil- Just watch, not everything will work on alpaca, it is super fine and long.  You could even try a dog comb and spinning the locks.  Good luck on the drop spindle, I love them.


----------



## wynedot55 (Jun 6, 2009)




----------



## charliesgrace (Jun 7, 2009)

thanks!


----------



## Rence (Jun 7, 2009)

I kind of have an interest in spinning, but I'm deterred by start up costs.

What kind of equipment would a beginner need? And how much would they expect to pay in start up costs? 

Where would one find spinning supplies?


----------



## sayyadina (Jun 10, 2009)

I'm learning to spin, and I've finally had success with it. Tried last year, but I got frustrated & gave up on it. I tried again a couple days ago, and I managed to make a skein in 2 days. 

Two good fiber mills for alpaca are NEWAIM & Flaggy Meadows. NEWAIM is in Maine, and has made us some very nice huacaya alpaca yarn (http://www.newaimfibermill.com/). I haven't used Flaggy Meadows, but I've heard they're good for making Suri alpaca yarn and their prices for felt are quite reasonable (http://www.flaggymeadowfiberworks.com/).

I got a Louet Victoria at the NH Sheep & Wool festival a few years ago. Its a very nice wheel, though I've had a bit of trouble with it, as a beginner. I did spin on a Louet S10 before and had better luck with it. 

This website has a lot of info about spinning. http://joyofhandspinning.com/

I'm finding that its easier for me to spin from a skirted huacaya fleece than with the huacaya roving I got.


----------



## Heavenly Springs Farm (Jun 10, 2009)

I started spinning last fall. I love it.


----------



## jambunny (Jun 10, 2009)

I love to spin and knit.  Just type spinning on the computer and you should find some sites.  I don't have any carders but would like to.  It will be cheaper this year to take it to my friend's mill.  She has a wonderful Alpaca mill Sageridge in Wyoming.  I am sending cross bred and Navahoo churro to her this year.


----------



## mossyStone (Jun 11, 2009)

We just got our pygoras this past weekend, I will be learning to spin  
Now all i need is them to grow more fiber LOL


----------



## valmom (Jun 14, 2009)

I have a wheel that I learned to spin on (that got packed away 6 years ago when we moved and I haven't the space to get it back out). I never tried a drop spindle- I didnt' think I was that coordinated- before last month. I bit the bullet and bought one with some (absolutely GORGEOUS) silk/alpaca mix roving. I did it! Sort of came out thick and thin like when I started wheel spinning, but it worked. I am thrilled and now have to card some of my sheep fleece I have stored and get spinning again.

It doesn't have to be expensive to start spinning- bulk fleece is cheap if you clean it yourself. Hand carders and a drop spindle, and you are set to go.


----------



## jambunny (Jun 16, 2009)

That is known as specialty yarn!  I know spinners who do that on purpose, just don't tell.


----------



## valmom (Jun 24, 2009)

I keep telling myself that the slubs are a good thing- makes the yarn more interesting 

But, it seems funny that when you're learning you want to have "perfect" yarn, and when you get to using it you want the beginner yarn.


----------



## angelib1 (Jul 28, 2009)

I got wool already in the rope form (called What?) and I bought a used wheel needs a string around the wheel and maybe more (bobbin?) thingys. guess I'm not ready to start spinning yet.


----------



## valmom (Aug 8, 2009)

The wool in rope form is called roving. 

Since I am not mechanically inclined, I am finding the drop spindle is great- nothing to break, wear out, or get loose. I think I would actually dread getting my wheel back out after 6 years of not using it. If you know the model of your wheel, you could probably find the parts on line for it.


----------



## nogoatsyet (Aug 9, 2009)

Using a drop spindle is fun!  That is what I have too.  I wanted to buy a pretty one, but the super basic one was only like six dollars so I got that and it works fine   Some day I wish for a wheel though.


----------



## oldhaus (Aug 12, 2009)

Oh yea, we're fiber hoarders, spinners, yarn hoarders... bunny wranglers... all of the above. 

We have an Angora Rabbitry with Giant, French and Satin Angoras.

We have "some" spinning wheels, including a "Walking Wheel" and the toys that go with spinning.  I love drop spindles! 

We do it as a family thing, that is after our full time jobs (x2), High School, Middle School, College, and caring for the bunnies, and gardening plus a 150yr old house.

It's all a hoot! 

Holler if you have Angora needs or questions! 

nice to meet you all !!! 

JLH


----------



## MyZoo (Aug 25, 2009)

oldhaus said:
			
		

> Oh yea, we're fiber hoarders, spinners, yarn hoarders... bunny wranglers... all of the above.
> 
> We have an Angora Rabbitry with Giant, French and Satin Angoras.
> 
> ...


I know nothing about spinning but want to learn and I like angoras so I was hoping to combine both as something my daughter(13) and I can both do together...we currently have 3 rabbits(mini lop,holland lop & american fuzzy lop) so we are familiar with rabbit care and those with lots of fuzz.I would love any info you could offer on Angoras as well as spinning....

ETA: I know you said holler if you have any Angora needs or questions but I was wondering if you knew about American Fuzzy lops? Can you spin their fiber??


----------



## Ninny (Sep 8, 2009)

nogoatsyet said:
			
		

> Using a drop spindle is fun!  That is what I have too.  I wanted to buy a pretty one, but the super basic one was only like six dollars so I got that and it works fine   Some day I wish for a wheel though.


Where did you find one for only 6 dollars?


----------



## foxish (Oct 18, 2009)

I got a drop spindle for $6 on eBay.  It's not fancy, but hey, it's a pretty simple tool to begin with, right?

The fibers might not be long enough, but once you have a spindle, you might try out spinning a big of the fuzzy lop's fur, just to see if you think you like the process.  Of course, the shorter the fiber, the harder it is to keep it together to spin!


----------



## freemotion (Oct 18, 2009)

Spinning is on my long-range project list....for now, I just got my grandmother's wool carders.  Anyone know how to use them?  Do you use them to prepare the fibers for spinning?  They are two wooden paddles with bent wires that remind me of a dog brush, only much bigger.  There are still fibers in the wires.

My grandmother used them to fluff up yarn from worn out wool sweaters, mittens, and socks, which she then used to stuff the most wonderful quilts.  All the beds had feather pillows that she made, too.  My dad still has one she made at least 50 years ago.

I would like to put them to use, but if not, they will be hung on a wall as a decoration.  It seems like they would be very hard to use....it would take some muscle!

Does anyone spin dog hair?  Seriously, I am not making fun!


----------



## freemotion (Oct 18, 2009)

Found this wonderful site:  http://www.joyofhandspinning.com/hand-carding.shtml

Isn't the internet fun?  Now I sooooo want to try out my carders!   It doesn't look so hard now.....and there are directions on this site to make your own drop spindle for almost nothing!  Certainly no more than $6.


----------



## foxish (Nov 5, 2009)

You can spin just about anything that remotely resembles fiber.  Dog hair, cat hair, human hair ... Though I personally stick with mohair, llama, alpaca and angora rabbit!  My mother-in-law keeps threatening to clip her poodle and get me to make some yarn for her!  I've even seen feathers put into spun yarn.  Some things are easier or more appropriate for spinning than others, of course.

I would think a Fuzzy Lop's fur would be fine for spinning.  The only problem is that rabbit fur is so fine and so short it's difficult for a beginner.  I know there are ways to get jsut the soft fur and not the guard hairs, but I don't know what they are.  YouTube is great for stuff like that.

Definitely get a drop spindle and give that a try before investing in a spinning wheel, drum carder and such.  Just a drop spindle and a bit of "roving," that is fiber processed into a rope for easy working, from eBay will probably run you about $20 total.  Then you can try it out and know if it's for you!  But if you try and try then throw the dang spindle across the room, then you haven't lost much.  :-D

I'm still a beginner, but this is what I've found about the few kinds of wool I've spun ...

Llama and Alpaca: Sooo easy to spin, the fibers like to stay together and don't fall apart, a classic matte yarn texture

Angora Goat Mohair: Beautiful fiber with a nice sheen, longer fibers than alpaca or llama, my personal favorite

Angora Rabbit: Wonderfully soft and fuzzy, hella difficult to spin on its own because the fur is so short and likes to fall apart.  I like to blend it with other fibers to add some softness and texture.

Bamboo: Spins like silk, long fibers, possibly the easiest thing I've ever spun.  FANTASTIC to try out for a first-time spinner.  You can get a sample of it here for less than a dollar.  I've ordered this exact thing before, and it's wonderful.

http://www.etsy.com/view_transaction.php?transaction_id=21003857


----------



## freemotion (Nov 5, 2009)

Foxish, I am in a very suburban/urban area with LOTS of dog groomers.  What length of hair should I ask for?  I don't want all the clippings!

Poodle hair is soooo soft.  I have two, but they are clipped before it gets an inch long.  They are incognito as terriers. 

I also have access to mane hair from horses.  The hairs are pulled (no nerve endings in the roots of mane hair) to shorten the mane in horses that are shown braided.  I could possibly get bags of it.  Do you think that would spin?

Thanks for the tips.  I may have access to a raw fleece come spring.  I just worry that I will suddenly "NEED" a buncha fiber animals once I give this a try!


----------



## foxish (Nov 5, 2009)

I find hair that is 3-4" long is a lot easier to spin.  I can't imagine that horse hair CAN'T be spun, but it would be very coarse, like rope.  Though if that's what you're going for, hey, go ahead!    It could be pretty cool blended with other fiber for a texture.  I don't know how it would feel against skin, but you can always add a liner for things like bracelets and gloves.  Here's an article on how to spin dog hair:

http://www.ehow.com/how_2074274_spin-yarn-from-dog-hair.html

Here's another interesting site from a place near me (huh, they're 50 miles away - funny what "near" comes to mean in Texas, with everything so spread out!).  They work with a lot of different fibers:

http://www.vipfibers.com/

Good luck!


----------



## Ohioann (Feb 4, 2010)

HI, new member, long time spinner and weaver. For those  of you who don't have hand cards or a drumcarder you can use a "flicker" or small wire dog brush. First, wash the wool and keep it in locks, the way it was sheared. There will be an inside or cut edge and an outside or uncut edge. Place a piece of denium or canvas on your lap, hold a lock of wool by the cut  end  against the canvas and "flick" the uncut end with the dog brush. Your goal is to straighten and untangle the individual fibers so that they lay somewhat parallel. Then hold the end you have just flicked and flick the other end.  This process will give you  locks that are ready to spin.  The wool cards when used properly give you a small roll of wool called a rolag which you then spin into yarn. Drum carders produce small sheets of combed wool called batts which you then strip pieces from to spin. And then of course you can send your wool out to a mill and get back batts or roving (rope like) for spinning. The method you choose depends on time, money and equipment available. I spin on a wheel. Have tried drop spindles but just not my thing. I had a friend, now deceased, that was a master weaver and drop spindle spinner, spinning both wool and silk. She was spinning silk in her hopital bed the day before she lapsed into a coma and passed on.  What a great way to go, yarn on your spindle and a warp on your loom!


----------



## mnblonde (Feb 7, 2010)

Just like everything else sinning just takes practice!! I HATE the drop spindle myself! i had grand dreams of growing my own fiber-until i had to wash and card the fiber~~~UGG~~ not for me-i send it in to be washed and made into roving!!  Check antige malls,thrift stores,craigs list ect for wheels-i bought mine for 150$ it was 15 years old and i have had it and used it for 10 years-a lovely traditional Ashford--if you have ?"s let me know!!

MNBlonde


----------



## freemotion (Feb 8, 2010)

mnblonde said:
			
		

> Just like everything else sinning just takes practice!!




Comes pretty easily to some people I know..... 

(Couldn't help it....some typos are just too funny!)


----------



## MrsCountryChick (Feb 8, 2010)




----------



## JoieDeViveRabbitry (Feb 20, 2010)

Well, I am now spinning up a storm... I just purchsed a little wheel, the HitchHiker and I am taking spinning lessons from Louise Walsh, master spinner and creator of the Giant Angora...
 I am over the moon! 

 I made some YUMMY two ply 50% royal purple BFL and 50% steel French Angora... 
 It's all dry and ready to knit, I am trying to find the perfect pattern for some little wispy thing to go around my neck... It's my homework for spinning class. She told me that if I had plyed by next class that she would let me spin Cashmere.  

 My best friend is sending me Qiviut or Musk Oxen fiber to spin for her to knit gloves for her Mother who is allergic to alot of fibers. I am excited to spin that to say the least!

 Let me tell you... After spinning on a drop spindle for over a year, going to a wheel feels like FLYING!  I am getting SO much more done!!


----------



## jessica117 (Apr 3, 2010)

Hi all!  I've been spinning since I was a kid.  Currently I'm using a drop spindle because I don't have a wheel of my own right now.  I am working on building my own version of a Babe wheel (the ugly ones made out of PVC) and if I ever get it finished I'll post pics.  My hold up at the moment is saving up to buy a flyer assembly (though I could probably build one... I'm going to go the easy way  )  

As to carding, my mother has a drum carder but I still prefer my hand cards.  Of course roving, when available, is my favorite


----------



## jen6265 (Apr 9, 2010)

Hi!  I just joined the forum, I am a self taught spinner, I learned on a drop spindle then went to the wheel.  I've spun husky hair, angora rabbit, corriedale, border leicester, and the wool from my own shetland sheep.  I teach a beginning spinner class where we make our own drop spindle from a cd (google "drop spindle with cd") and learn to spin with that.

I process my own wool like Ohioann said, with a flick card and then spin the locks.  Lot cheaper and just as effective as the drum carder.  I have a drum carder but only use it to blend wool and to make batts to sell.

I think its great that so many people are starting to spin their own yarn, keep practicing!  Only 15 minutes a day and you will become proficient very quickly!  Also, look for a local spinners guild, they are very welcoming and love newbies!!


----------



## freemotion (Sep 20, 2010)

I have to report something exciting I found out today...you can get new pads with the little bent wires to refurbish old hand carders for $22 for the 72 tpi and $24 for the 90 tpi and $4.95 S&H from www.howardbrush.com.  

I have my grandmother's carders and I will be getting new pads for them.  New carders are around $70, so this will be a significant savings, and I can still use the handles that Memere held and maybe even someone she loved before her.  If you don't have such a precious memento, you can buy old carders for $10 or less.  In my search online to see if mine had any value before I rip them to pieces, I found that only I think they are precious.  So for about $35, you can have essentially brand-new carders!


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 20, 2011)

i'm about to buy some angora goats and i'm so excited to get started!!! just got directions for the cd drop spindle and will be looking online and at antique stores for all the fiber toys! 
 so excited! :bun
i'm gonna be shearing them myself with old style sheep shears. 
what all should i be looking for? here's what i know to look for:
*carders
*drop spindle
*spinning wheel
and i've always thought about all that wasted fur from brushing my moms husky... that may be what i first start with 
any tips for first timers?
i just found a guild that's sorta near me. i'm gonna email them and see what they can teach me! 
thanks!


----------



## kitchwitch (Feb 22, 2011)

justusnak said:
			
		

> I just got my sheep this spring...and the lady I got them from gave me a bag of the wool, from spring shearing. I am going to be learning to spin..but can not find a relatively inexpencive set of carders. Anyone else spin?? Is it as easy as it looks!???


I have to say, the OP made me giggle about looking for inexpensive carders.  I used to be the same way until I realized that as far as the fiber arts go, that carder's are already one of the cheapest tools you'll buy!

Mine are $56 ashford carders that I love.  Compare that to $400+ wheels, $500+ drum carders and the massive investments that could be made for dyeing and you'll see what I mean


----------



## genuck (Jul 19, 2011)

I just started spinning last year, still getting the knack for it. I have bought some nice roving but am scared to spin it and ruin it. So I do most of my practice on white wool and have saved the undercoat from my old pyre and pyre/kom cross. I also let my poodle grow out to about 4 inches and am sending that off with the sheep's wool to be processed. I'm still on the drop spindle until someday hopefully I can get a wheel! They pyre hair is sooo soft and warm.


----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Nov 1, 2011)

I may start spinning soon using a spindle... I can get roving from a friend who owns about 18 or 20 romneys.. They're gorgeous animals and I guess their fleeces are great for beginners


----------

